# Troubles with feeding



## MarkM (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife and I have a 10 week old Rottweiler that weighs 13.6 pounds as of yesterday. We noticed that he doesn't eat all of his food. We feed him the guidelines for totw (3/4 cup per meal) Out of the 2 1/4 cups we feed him daily.. He will eat about 1.5 cups of that daily and seems to be very thirsty all the time... The vet tested for diabetes but that's out of the question now. Also.. Apparently he should be bigger in size. He was previously on pedigree.. But we don't want him on that. What should we do?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You need to put this in the kibble section so more people will see it. I'm not sure what you mean by the vet tested for diabetes but that's out of the question. You mean it came back negative?

Is he very skinny? I do believe there is allot of difference in size so we will probably need to see a pic of him. Have you tried putting warm water or broth in his food. Plain old kibble is so dry when I feed it I put warm water in it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

check the sodium level in the food you're feeding. you can also look at the ingredients and see how much salt is contained. that can explain his thirst.

also, the guidelines for feeding are just that. guidelines.....so maybe 1.5 cups is what satisfies him.

i also agree that you should post this in the dry food section so you can get more in depth answers.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

you cant really go by what the bag says to feed as i find they always suggest more than is needed.
did the vet feel he's growing appropriately?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MarkM said:


> My wife and I have a 10 week old Rottweiler that weighs 13.6 pounds as of yesterday. We noticed that he doesn't eat all of his food. We feed him the guidelines for totw (3/4 cup per meal) Out of the 2 1/4 cups we feed him daily.. He will eat about 1.5 cups of that daily and seems to be very thirsty all the time... The vet tested for diabetes but that's out of the question now. Also.. Apparently he should be bigger in size. He was previously on pedigree.. But we don't want him on that. What should we do?


Are you giving him other food/treats during the day? That could be why he isn't interested in finishing his food.

Also, if he is doing well on 1.5 cups (not looking too skinny or losing weight) then perhaps that is all he needs. Different dogs with different energy levels need different amounts of food. Especially if it is a better food that has less filler. Remember: what is on the bag is just a GUIDELINE, it isn't necessarily what is best for your dog.

Regarding drinking lots of water: our younger GSP seems to drink a lot of water vs. what our older GSP needs. The vet didn't seem concerned about it, saying that some dogs just need more water. He is perfectly healthy & has no problems, so we just have more water available for him, esp out in the field.

Who told you "he should be bigger in size"? In weight? Height? If the dog has gotten a clean bill of health from the vet, why is this a concern?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe he's not hungry. maybe he doesn't like what you're feeding. why should your pup
be larger than what he is?


----------

